
Microsoft bet against Intel with its new Surfaces – and lost - fortran77
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/11/7/20954044/microsoft-amd-qualcomm-intel-processors-arm-surface-laptop-3-pro-x-future-computers
======
shams93
It just doesn't have either the api power or ease of use of ios and ipad os.
On the developer side lets say you want to build an advanced audio app, on the
apple side targeting arm64 for ios is trivial its all there in xcode ready to
go On the windows side they just can't compete for things like pro audio where
they never created their own plugin or pro audio layer and left it up to the
manufacturer. On the android side we have the oboe library and midi support
while its not as powerful as ios its still more capable than windows store
apis for arm when it comes to the important niche of pro or prosumer audio.

